# MARCH POTM VOTING THREAD!.........>



## Arch (Apr 2, 2007)

Vote your favorite now for March POTM!....

View nominations here


----------



## Mainiac (Apr 4, 2007)

Holy crap. You can't expect me to pick just *one *photo to vote for?


----------



## cherrymoose (Apr 8, 2007)

Oh, it's so hard. I'm torn between two.

...Although I think I know which is going to win, without even voting and seeing the statistics.


----------



## Alex_B (Apr 11, 2007)

cherrymoose said:


> Oh, it's so hard. I'm torn between two.
> 
> ...Although I think I know which is going to win, without even voting and seeing the statistics.



well, but then again you never know.. that images got 5 votes in the first few hours it was up... and then it got only one more in the days to come.. whereas some others just had a slow start


----------



## NavyJelly (Apr 12, 2007)

Really great ones this time around, could have picked chosen 3 or 4 without any trouble.

But gut instincts first ! 

Well done for all the really good quality shots everyone.


----------



## 2Stupid2Duck (Apr 24, 2007)

Man o man.  I love this thread!  The nominations are FANTASTIC.


----------



## Mohain (Apr 25, 2007)

A very difficult round this month. Could have easily picked 3.


----------

